# explorer cage trays



## kerry27 (Mar 17, 2009)

hi everyone
can any1 tell me are the trays in explorer cage steel or plastic dont want me four gal rats to escape they can chew plastic trays just want make sure am getting the right cage for them and big of space for my four gal rats from kerry:001_huh:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

they are plastic but you can get custom made metal trays for them cages from johnhopewell.co.uk i think!


----------



## kerry27 (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks for replying that very helpful :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are plastic as blade says but they wont be able to chew them and escape anyway as the trays sit on top of metal bars, it could be a problem if the cage was split between two groups of rats who you didnt want to meet. I have some of the specially made metal trays in mine and they are fantastic for keeping the mess in the cage as the plastic trays are very shallow.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They are plastic as blade says but they wont be able to chew them and escape anyway as the trays sit on top of metal bars, it could be a problem if the cage was split between two groups of rats who you didnt want to meet. I have some of the specially made metal trays in mine and they are fantastic for keeping the mess in the cage as the plastic trays are very shallow.


OOH! Have you got any details on these metal trays please? We are overjoyed with the Explorer but hubby's not impressed with treading on little 'pellets' they've kicked out every morning so he's suggested finding a more suitable base


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> OOH! Have you got any details on these metal trays please? We are overjoyed with the Explorer but hubby's not impressed with treading on little 'pellets' they've kicked out every morning so he's suggested finding a more suitable base


The person I bought the cage off had them made, John hopewell makes them too but I think they are expensive, is it the dimensions you need? They do make a lot of difference thoughbut John Hopewell doesnt make the ones with the hole in it to get from the top level to the bottom, if you have a metal works near you it would be where I would start. I'll get the dimensions for you as soon as I find the tape measure.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> The person I bought the cage off had them made, John hopewell makes them too but I think they are expensive, is it the dimensions you need? They do make a lot of difference thoughbut John Hopewell doesnt make the ones with the hole in it to get from the top level to the bottom, if you have a metal works near you it would be where I would start. I'll get the dimensions for you as soon as I find the tape measure.


aww thanks, I daren't try & get the dimensions from mine as a pack of vermin seemed to have moved in & I'm scared:lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> aww thanks, I daren't try & get the dimensions from mine as a pack of vermin seemed to have moved in & I'm scared:lol:


Same thing happened here but if you get a chair and a whip you can make them back off or failing that you can just let them climb all over you, they are evil beasties but Im rock ard:lol:.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Same thing happened here but if you get a chair and a whip you can make them back off or failing that you can just let them climb all over you, they are evil beasties but Im rock ard:lol:.


Just been looking at the John Hopewell site
I might try & save up for one for the bottom half, I think it would be a good investment as I've always taken good care of my cages, except the new Explorer, been here 2 weeks & it's already crawling with filthy rats


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Just been looking at the John Hopewell site
> I might try & save up for one for the bottom half, I think it would be a good investment as I've always taken good care of my cages, except the new Explorer, been here 2 weeks & it's already crawling with filthy rats


I think it must be something to do with the coating on the explorers that attracts them because mine is infested too, yuck disgusting isnt it.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

how grose! my furret plus is also crawling with the little devils it must be a virus passed through this forum that attracts the little beasties:lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

john hopewell cages look fantastic but I spoke to them this morning - they have a 6 week waiting list.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i knew a person who got quoted £35 for the metal trays thats one each from john hopewell.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> i knew a person who got quoted £35 for the metal trays thats one each from john hopewell.


Flippin eck, I got my first explorer cage including two metal trays for £80


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

myzoo said:


> how grose! my furret plus is also crawling with the little devils it must be a virus passed through this forum that attracts the little beasties:lol:


 they aren't just in Explorers? Its a plague! Mind you there seem to be a couple that have taken up residence in my Ferret Kingdom

TDM, I looked at the cost of the trays & it is quite pricey but I see the Explorer as my investment, it (& hopefully the shelves if I get them) will last me many years of rat ownership 
I did try & get a 2nd hand Explorer but when I looked into the delivery costs it was nearly the same price as a new one with free delivery


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well maybe mine was infested with rats when I bought it cos I didnt look too closely tbh, I cant understand where yours came from though


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well maybe mine was infested with rats when I bought it cos I didnt look too closely tbh, I cant understand where yours came from though


I think they had already infested the Jenny & when the Explorer arrived they 'upgraded' to it, I just hope the Rentokil man & phoned earlier can get here before they multiply:lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I think they had already infested the Jenny & when the Explorer arrived they 'upgraded' to it, I just hope the Rentokil man & phoned earlier can get here before they multiply:lol:


You dont need rentokil, the best way to get rid of them is to put a big bowl of tasty food in the cage each night (they hate tasty food), and give them loads of cuddles (they hate cuddles) , then if that doesnt work you need to fill the cage with loads of hammocks and toys (rats hate stuff to snuggle in or play with), rats are scared of playing so the worst thing you can do to them is to get them out of the cage each night and make them play together (hey hate this soooo much) keep these methods up for a few years and you should see some effects.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

:lol:my god they are every where they are also very dangerous they tickle you to death ohhhh! the pain the horrid little creatures i think this is turning into an apademic they are spreading so fast but how and where did we catch these filthy pests i think they were hiding in everybodys nice big cages and then those of us with smaller cages got infected to might see if some smelly tuna will send em packing :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

myzoo said:


> :lol:my god they are every where they are also very dangerous they tickle you to death ohhhh! the pain the horrid little creatures i think this is turning into an apademic they are spreading so fast but how and where did we catch these filthy pests i think they were hiding in everybodys nice big cages and then those of us with smaller cages got infected to might see if some smelly tuna will send em packing :lol::lol::lol:


Be careful, you may get a cat infestation as well


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Be careful, you may get a cat infestation as well


lol:lol: oh! no i wouldnt want that cats are horrible cuddly creatures i hate cuddly fluff balls i would never own a cat especially a little grey one called kitkat that would just be a nightmare a little fluffy thing rubbing against your legs:lol:


----------

